# Wedding and Man Rules



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I was informed last night that "we" are going to a wedding the opening weekend of deer season. I feel sorry for all the hunters attending , but more so for the poor guy that relives this the rest of his life..

Isn't there a man rule prohibiting this activity ??


----------



## Pktdeace (Apr 13, 2006)

I have the same @#[email protected] problem. 

I have not missed opening weekend in 20 years but a "good friend" is getting married of all dates Nov. 3rd. Weddings should be voluntary. And if you don't want to go, there should be a buy out clause, say 50 for a distant relative, 100 for a close friend. Who does not like money? I think we need to draw something up. March is a great month for weddings as is April. I also fish so May, June, July, and August are out, September I could maybe live with but not like it, Oct.-Feb. NO! So yep March and April. ugh...


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

That makes about as much sense as scheduling the second Texas NASCAR race on opening weekend.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Should be a rule....attend the wedding in Camo, grab some cake and bug out early.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Pktdeace said:


> I have the same @#[email protected] problem.
> 
> I have not missed opening weekend in 20 years but a "good friend" is getting married of all dates Nov. 3rd. Weddings should be voluntary. And if you don't want to go, there should be a buy out clause, say 50 for a distant relative, 100 for a close friend. Who does not like money? I think we need to draw something up. March is a great month for weddings as is April. I also fish so May, June, July, and August are out, September I could maybe live with but not like it, Oct.-Feb. NO! So yep March and April. ugh...


April is out too...Spring Turkey season!

IMO-February is the best.

Mine is in bow season, but she is always at my side...well most of the time...if a hog doesn't have her down rootin' on her!


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

Any guy that gets married on opening weekend, should have his man card revoked. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

I actually had to be in a wedding on opening day 6 years ago, it was very painful. I told them both that it had better last or I was going to hunt them down! I am happy to report they are doing well with one 3 year old girl and another baby on the way!


CoastalOutfitters said:


> I was informed last night that "we" are going to a wedding the opening weekend of deer season. I feel sorry for all the hunters attending , but more so for the poor guy that relives this the rest of his life..
> 
> Isn't there a man rule prohibiting this activity ??


I should add that another friend, who is getting married in May 2008, has a wedding party this year on opening day! He doesn't hunt deer (but his dad does though and is not at all happy!), but he does duck hunt and this year is his first year on his lease!


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

I think Feb. 30 is a GREAT wedding day!!!!


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

Feb Is Out, Baffin Is To Good To Pass Up
June Or July Are Decent Months Except Poco Weekend


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Man!! I got married the weekend before the duck season opened here for that specific reason. It was a Nov wedding but the only thing open was bow season and it'd been open for a month and a half. Also the weddin was @ 2 pm and I'd written the vows so I knew it wouldn't be long, my buds were done and free by 3:30.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

> Isn't there a man rule prohibiting this activity ??


i dont know about the rule, but anyone who would,schedule a wedding on opening day ,obviously dosent want me there,


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

Had A Buddy Who Had His On The Second Weekend. We Had His Bachelor Party The First Weekend Of Deer Season At A Guys Deer Camp, The Groom Didnt Get To Set Any Dates He Was Just Told That He Needed To Be At The Church On That Date


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> I was informed last night that "we" are going to a wedding the opening weekend of deer season. I feel sorry for all the hunters attending , but more so for the poor guy that relives this the rest of his life..
> 
> Isn't there a man rule prohibiting this activity ??


Unless *"YOU"* are in the wedding...there should be no *"WE"* going to the wedding on opening weekend. The Redhead understands this and would never even ask.

If you are in the wedding, you need to pick better friends that have similar interests. If its one of her friends...this would be a great time for her and her mother to spend some quality time together!
http://www.milbestlight.com/default_age.aspx


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Mike Jennings said:


> i dont know about the rule, but anyone who would,schedule a wedding on opening day ,obviously dosent want me there,


I agree 100%


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I got married the end of January to make sure that I did not miss any of the good hunting and fishing periods. Back in those days it actually got cold here, and the start of fishing season was still a couple of months off. Shallow


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> I was informed last night that "we" are going to a wedding the opening weekend of deer season. I feel sorry for all the hunters attending , but more so for the poor guy that relives this the rest of his life..
> 
> Isn't there a man rule prohibiting this activity ??


You DAMM right there's a rule.......

If you even attend a wedding on Opening Weekend, you are required to forfeit your "Man Card."

Like MJ said, anybody that schedules their wedding on Opening Day of Deer Season, doesn't want me there.


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

LOL, there FishnBud. I bet there aren't too many weddings on that day.

I got married on Feb 29th thinking I would only have to celebrate it once every 4 yrs. WRONG. Now I have to celebrate it for 3 yrs on Feb 28th and Mar 1st.

Coming up on 24yrs of marriage but only the 6th anniversary. (I told her I'd only stay married to her for 10 anniversaries...she thought about it for a bit and said "Ok, I think I can handle that!").

Bummer on having to miss out on opening day. :frown:



fISHBUD said:


> I think Feb. 30 is a GREAT wedding day!!!!


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

My older son was born the first week in November...no opening day for me for the past 6 years...

HOWEVER..when he gets to be 8 or 10, it's a REQUIRED deer hunting trip until he moves away to college! I'll let him take the trophy, I'll shoot a doe or cull buck (rather have him shoot something really nice instead of me anyway...). Might even be able to wangle some nice gear for him every year as a present.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> I was informed last night that "we" are going to a wedding the opening weekend of deer season.


I believe that you may have already missed one and are in serious default. 
"Being Informed" that "we" are going anywhere during offshore season, or hunting season (includes spring turkey) is a violation in itself unless it involves the death or near death of a family member. As in immediate family.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Wedding*

It has been a long time, but I feel your pain. In 1974 (I was 20) my cousin asked me to be his best man at his wedding. I agreed, and a date had not been set. They set the date, it was 3:30 pm on opening day. It was too late to back out. We were hunting in Sheridan then. My dad and I hunted that morning, drove back to Houston, attended the wedding and made it back to hunt Sunday morning. I told him at the time that I would never make an anniversary party if it fell on a weekend and season was open. He divorced about 3 years later anyway. 
I hope something works out for you. Hang in there.
BB


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Man rules clearly states that if you miss opening day of any season due to a woman related activity you must immedately turn in your "Man Card"!

Sorry.............LOL


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Depends on what percentage of the money she has, she already has 100% of something else, let's face it, wars were fought and lost over women!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

it gets worse.....i just looked at the invitation and it's at 2pm .

morning hunt is iffy and now eve. is deff out.

and the father of the bride is a hunter......go figure


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

Evedently He Doesnt Have A Man Card, She Must Wear The Pants
Lol!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Did you clarify this with her? As in The we in the wedding is you and who?


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

HornSuperFan said:


> Any guy that gets married on opening weekend, should have his man card revoked. But that's just my opinion.


no chit! Is the groom from Texas? everyone knows what that weekend is and should not impose that inconvenience on others.



salth2o said:


> ..... If its one of her friends...this would be a great time for her and her mother to spend some quality time together!
> http://www.milbestlight.com/default_age.aspx


sounds to me that's the scenario since she told him he has to go. Oh lawd this is why I am not married anymore, no more asking for permission or forgiveness

ITS A TEXAS HOLIDAY!

and nothing says I want to take up your whole day like a friggin 2pm wedding. Can't plan anything around it.

I think you need to man up and say your not going.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Pat P said:


> ITS A TEXAS HOLIDAY!


Should be if it's not.

Good buddy of mine who is REAL mad at the ducks got married this time of year, end of October beginning of Nov.

I laugh every year at the irony of it all.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

yep 2pm........... who ever cooked that tradition up ? let's taco your *whole* day

next wedding invite is prob on superbowl sunday................


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

MAN RULE

Any man that agrees to get married between Sept 1st and the end of duck season is a girlie man!!!!


I got married on Feb 12th, close to Valentines Day so I wont ever forget my anniversary or Valentines Day and usually fairly cool that time of year so I could avoid leaving a puddle of sweat at the alter.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

surfspeck said:


> I got married on Feb 12th, close to Valentines Day so I wont ever forget my anniversary or Valentines Day and usually fairly cool that time of year so I could avoid leaving a puddle of sweat at the alter.


Feb 9th here!

Another man rule would have to be that any man that gets told by his wife or girlfriend what he's going to do on opening day will have his card immediately revoked.









Isn't it a national holiday anyways? I'm surprised there's even a church open.


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

February 14th for me. Definetely wont forget. Deer season has wrapped up, quail just about over, offshore is usually a little "bumpy", and just not much going on that time of year anyways. I hate weddings anyways. Don't do it, Dont do it, Dont do it!


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

*Mrs. KJON was asked to host a baby shower opening weekend. Sorry, she said, "we'll" be in West Texas. Oh how I love that gal!!!!*


----------



## baycrusn (Feb 3, 2006)

i will be married 30 yrs this november 4, but when i got married deer season was always closest weekend to nov 15th. Then the State screwed up , changing it to 1st weekend in Nov. However, my wife is very understanding and knows were i will be opening weekend. we celebrate the anniversary 1 week early. Not so bad after all.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You need to go hit on the bride before November bud. Your wife and the newlyweds to-be will be mad at you for a few weeks, making your absence largely unnoticed and you will be out in the field hunting! You have the rest of the year to get back into good graces...LOL


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

What's the deal







,your friend doesn't hunt







A hunter would have surely checked the calender before setting a date.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

KJON said:


> *Mrs. KJON was asked to host a baby shower opening weekend. Sorry, she said, "we'll" be in West Texas. Oh how I love that gal!!!!*


DING DING DING, We have a WINNA!!!!!

!. "Being informed" is the same as being you know what whipped. Loss of man card mandatory.
2. Wedding and opening day are not allowed in the same thought. Mandatory loss of man card. 
3. 2pm on top of everything else??? All you can hope for is that one or both of them will find and fall in love with their true soulmate before it's too late. Prayers being sent.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

My wife swears my life is planned around hunting season:

Anniversary 7/17
Kid's Birthdays are 5/15, 7/24, 7/31


IMO, there is absolutely no excuse to to have an anniversary or a birthday fall during Hunting Season. We all know when hunting season opens and closes.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Aint that what valentines day is for ?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Anniversary 7/17
> Kid's Birthdays are 5/15, 7/24, 7/31


Looks like a mid-October rut around your place usually...LOL


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Looks like a mid-October rut around your place usually...LOL


....or a very slow Bow Season.









vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Haute Pursuit again.
​


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

This sort of thing is just wrong!!
Wife season last one day a year at my house and it may be cancled due to good weather.

I think some bachelor party pics may be in order here.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Only one way to keep your man card should you be forced to get married on opening day --- If it also is her birthday. You have no control over that and you at least get to knock off two birds with one stone.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

I dont mind wedding there are sometime some cute ladys there. lol. I got invitation to three wedding. and if they aint a week apart. the 20th,27th and the 3rd. I am just thinking of all the free beer. SINGLE life rules.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

I'm w/ bass on being single!!! I'd make the wedding. I'd still have camo on. And some mud and duck blood on my hands!!!


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

if the guy was smart he'd grab a kid and go in youth season


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I had a friend get married opening weekend one year..................I missed the wedding.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I have a friend getting married this year, opening day. I told him sorry but I won't be there. He is one of those city slickers


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

lol, i wonder if any of us are supposed to be attending the same wedding?


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Get married late spring, early summer!


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Just think*

your anniversary on opening weekend every year


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thats why I married in July.............


----------



## wahoosdare (Mar 7, 2007)

Just think of all the anniversary dates there to follow on or near the same timing of opening day....It will be easier to remember his anniversary,but harder to break away for that hunt ..........._I cant believe your taking off to go hunting so close or on our anniversary.......I see whats more important...._ *I'm just* *teasing,* .... SERIOUSLY ,,,GOOD LUCK TO YOUR BUDDY AND HIS NEW BRIDE.
I've been married 24 years to my wife and I am extremely lucky to have her.
Aug.18th 1983.


----------



## RLL (Sep 28, 2007)

My wife and I married on New Years Eve 05. Perfect time to be in Costa Rica for awesome sailfish action. Spent 7 days there fishing, drinking, and other stuff.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Heck, my son turns 7 on October 26. My wife knows she has to plan birthday parties around the openers! Meaning, I wouldn't go to a wedding on any opener!!!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Man that must be one UGLYYYYY chick for her dad to agree to opening day!!!!


----------



## undersized (Jun 19, 2007)

> You DAMM right there's a rule.......
> 
> If you even attend a wedding on Opening Weekend, you are required to forfeit your "Man Card."
> 
> Like MJ said, anybody that schedules their wedding on Opening Day of Deer Season, doesn't want me there.


This is absolutely correct and if you are going to or have attended a wedding at this time you need to make sure your wife is very careful with her purse because she is carrying your manhood in there.


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep 
Sure wouldn't see me their.
THAT'S A FACT'.
I told my son a wedding, anytime except the first two weeks of deerseason.
He got married the first week of Dec.
Same thing for my daughter,anytime after the first 2 weeks of deerseason.
Pick any of the other 50 weeks out of the year,but not those two.


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

Years ago deerseason open on the 15th of Nov.
So I got hitched on Nov.2
Now every Nov. 2 my wife of 28 years gets a cell phone call from camp.
That's how we have made it this long.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> I was informed last night that "we" are going to a wedding the opening weekend of deer season. I feel sorry for all the hunters attending , but more so for the poor guy that relives this the rest of his life..
> 
> Isn't there a man rule prohibiting this activity ??


 If there is no rule, there should be. Just imagine, you have to go and mess up one opening weekend because your wife feels obligated to go to a wedding. Imagine how it must feel for the guy getting married. For the rest of his life, the opening weekend of deer season is going to be his anniversary weekend. Man, that would suck big time. Pretty poor planning I would say. So Coastal, why don't you suggest to your wife that perhaps a little nicer present would be a great subsitute for not being there. You will actually save money by not going:

You wife won't have to have something new to wear.

You won't have to get your suit cleaned and pressed.

You won't have to wash the car.

You won't feel obligated or pressured into chipping in for something at the wedding.

I know that we can probably think of quite a few more savings that would be attributed to not going to the wedding. You are going to go deer hunting the next weekend and probably the weekend after so just one more weekend (opening weekend) isn't really a big monetary impact and besides it has been budgeted for as long as you've been deer hunting hasn't it?


----------



## TXwaterfowl (Mar 28, 2006)

Man that sucks. I had to attend a wedding on opening weekend a few years back and it was the first time I had missed the opener since I was about four years old. However, the rest of the family had to miss it as well, so we were all miserable together! Bad, bad time to plan a wedding!!!


----------



## undersized (Jun 19, 2007)

My wife originally planned for the second weekend in November, I looked dead at her and let her know if that was her wish I would be there for the wedding but don't ever look for me on our anniversary. She moved it to Sept. 25th, still a little too close to bow season for me but I manage.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

He could always ask for a proxy, but what about the honeymoon???????


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

Mine is going to be March 1st this year. The date was totally planned around hunting seasons, after football season, and before march madness, Draft weekend.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey RLL, Me Too! 

New Year's Eve '92.

We always have a good excuse to leave early from New Year's parties, too.

Got some friends did the same thing. We left the reception early. (wink)


Here's the sad part: She'll get her monthly madness the day before the wedding. Even if a woman is as regular as the full moon, she can't grasp the concept of planning a wedding, vacation, whatever for the week after.

I used to live in the Caribbean and had to do an emergency sewage pump replacement at a major resort. In the sump, those little plastic applicators were so thick on top of the "water" you could probably walked on them. That was about the saddest thing I've ever seen. $9,000.00 a week to stay there and guess who drops in? 

Pheasant season ends the 30th this year, so I don't even have to miss the last day of the season. Besides, we have an understanding that we will celebrate when it's convenient, which isn't always the 31st.

Lance.


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

*June works fine*

Our wedding was in June, we didn't bug any Openers..."Man Cards" revoked subscriptions services


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

even the grandpas at the wedding were mad because they couldnt sneak the kiddos of to the lease to hunt and get away from granny..........

this weekend .........HS senior serve dinner for my son's class................

**********head banging on desk*************


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i got married 16 years ago on the 3rd --i can tell ya i was like a buck in rut--blind to all seasons and game and fishing --i was in love and still am--but this year was the first time i ever got my wife in the woods--we did not see any thing but she said she may come back to the woods--she has never stopped me from hunting or fishing cuz she knows how important it is to me--i hope all are as lucky as i am


----------

